# Bronze Medal Game:Argentina vs USA 6:30AM Sat 9/2



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I will write something here later unless I don't feel like it as much as I don't now.Only thing I can think of now is that it would be a lot better to be playing Spain without Gasol(in the gold medal game too).Hard to guess how either team will react after such disappointing losses.Hopefully we shall react by playing more efficiently and shooting a little better.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Both teams looked equally crushed after their tough losses today. I expect a great game and both squads to show a lot of pride. The '04 US team came out w/ everything to win Bronze and I expect the same from the current team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm glad we're playing Argentina instead of Spain for the Bronze, because it would mean more to beat Argentina. There's a rivalry here, and both teams will be up for it. I prefer South American/Central/North American sports play, because there is more style, and basketball is no exception. Whoever wins the game will look good doing it. Can't wait to see Nocioni/Manu go head to head against Wade/Lebron.


----------



## kironte (Aug 30, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I prefer South American/Central/North American sports play, because there is more style, and basketball is no exception.


more style???have you seen the spain-argentina semi??
Im sure the Usa or Argentina would prefer to play the final rather than be the most stylish

nevertheless the fight for the bronze is going to be a hell of a match im not going no miss

luck for both teams

let the best win


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Will be interesting game and I'd don't get this style thing either actuall I'd say overally Spain (skills wise have more style)... xen you make no sense... or you are just bittern actually it's matter of taste since I am not athletic and that cordinated I like hard workers more since I feel they are like me and have to be smart and overcome monumentum to be good and since (they/I) arent that flashy they tend to value results more and are better teammates...


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Lebroooooooooonze. Make it happen.


----------



## kironte (Aug 30, 2006)

Sad Mafioso said:


> Lebroooooooooonze.


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## NetsFan (Aug 9, 2005)

> Lebroooooooooonze. Make it happen


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

This team will come home with NO medals. You saw it here first.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

NetsFan said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


USA losing would do me no good, then I couldn't call him Lebronze since he wouldn't have anything hanging around the neck. Steelpulse medal aka thanks for comming. In essense this is why I never understood why Ric Flair called himself a 16 time World Champion. Doesn't that mean he's lost the title like 15 times? LOL!


----------



## NetsFan (Aug 9, 2005)

Lebronze thats the best Lebron nickname i heard in while since Letravel


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think it's beautiful how our announcers still can't get Team USA's names right.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I love Lebron taking the international charge.

It's been used against him enough. He knows if he just slides under someone, it'll be called a charge (incorrectly). Brilliant.


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

nice 1st qtr...ARG started off hot, but kinda cooled off...USA, stagnant, in the half court...no screens on the ball or across the baseline...just offensive flow...lebron doing his playmaking...they shot a few poor 3s...ARG knocking down wide open shots


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

post up ISOs just dont work with this lane...move the ball


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

the flow is kinda off in the 2nd...usa is not playing well, but they are down by 3...got killed on an obvious P&R just now


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wish they had someone who knew how to televise a basketball game involved in this.Everytime someone scores they start showing closeups of the coaches or the player who just scored as if nothing might happen while they are wandering around not showing the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron's wracking up assists in this game. If he starts rebounding he might threaten a triple double.

Melo's 3 gives us the lead.

Oh by the way...that jab step by Melo is fundementals kids.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

US taking the lead into the half.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is a lot more entertaining than watching the Europeans clutch and grab everything like a bunch of drunks groping the cocktail waitresses.


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

ARG runs their sets well, but USA defense was much better in the 2nd, they got about 4 steals...led to a few transistion hoops...USA doesnt hit open jumpers...the offense for the qtr was iso...no "real" movement, which is wat they need to be effective overseas...

manu is non factor, is he even there...bron bron basically has a triple double in the half...this just in, brad miller has not played yet...melo's technical foul was stupid, he shoudnt have reacted like that...manu has 3 fls...melo has the best triple threat in the league.period

50/49 USA, at the half


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why does that crossover movie look so lame? The games look like they take place on a soundstage not an actual playground. The whole thing looks like it was filmed in a theatre, not in a real place.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Diable said:


> This is a lot more entertaining than watching the Europeans clutch and grab everything ....


 like a blind man in a strip club.

:biggrin:


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Refs brought USA the first lead with 3 fake fouls in one minute span. LeBron seems saint to them...




futuristxen said:


> Oh by the way...that jab step by Melo is fundementals kids.


Oh yea, thats a real fundementals - one step. Argentina's passing in first 5 minutes and making open shots is crazy shooting.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Zalgirinis said:


> Oh yea, thats a real fundementals - one step. Argentina's passing in first 5 minutes and making open shots is crazy shooting.


They don't teach the triple threat position in Lithuania?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=580 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=module_head vAlign=bottom height=26>USA</TD><TD align=right>Argentina</SPAN></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18>#</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>15</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Anthony, Carmelo</TD><TD width=43>16</TD><TD width=63>3 - 9</TD><TD width=63>2 - 3</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=30>13</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>6</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>James, Lebron</TD><TD width=43>15</TD><TD width=63>2 - 4</TD><TD width=63>2 - 3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=30>10</TD><TD width=30>6</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>9</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Wade, Dwyane</TD><TD width=43>17</TD><TD width=63>3 - 5</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>9</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>12</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Howard, Dwight</TD><TD width=43>9</TD><TD width=63>2 - 4</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>3 - 6</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>14</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Brand, Elton</TD><TD width=43>11</TD><TD width=63>2 - 4</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>2 - 4</TD><TD width=30>6</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=" colspan=" 10?> </TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>10</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Paul, Chris</TD><TD width=43>8</TD><TD width=63>2 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>11</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Bosh, Chris</TD><TD width=43>7</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>13</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Miller, Brad</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>7</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Jamison, Antawn</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>8</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Battier, Shane</TD><TD width=43>3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Johnson, Joe</TD><TD width=43>11</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Hinrich, Kirk</TD><TD width=43>7</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18>#</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Scola, Luis</TD><TD width=43>14</TD><TD width=63>7 - 12</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>15</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>10</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Delfino, Carlos</TD><TD width=43>11</TD><TD width=63>5 - 6</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>13</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>7</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Oberto, Fabricio</TD><TD width=43>13</TD><TD width=63>3 - 5</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>6</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Ginobili, Emanuel</TD><TD width=43>9</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>5 - 7</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>13</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Nocioni, Andrés</TD><TD width=43>12</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>1 - 4</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=" colspan=" 10?> </TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>8</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Herrmann, Walter</TD><TD width=43>8</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>6</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Sanchez, Juan Ignacio</TD><TD width=43>12</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>9</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Fernandez, Gabriel</TD><TD width=43>2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>14</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Farabello, Daniel</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>15</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Wolkowisky, Ruben</TD><TD width=43>11</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>11</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Prigioni, Pablo</TD><TD width=43>8</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>12</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Gutierrez, Leonardo</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="98%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom><TD align=middle width=140>USA</TD><TD align=middle>Argentina</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=3 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle colSpan=3><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width="96%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=even><TD align=right width=83>14/28 (50%)</TD><TD align=middle>2-POINTERS</TD><TD align=left width=83>17/27 (63%)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>5/10 (50%)</TD><TD align=middle>3-POINTERS</TD><TD align=left>3/11 (27%)</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=right>7/14 (50%)</TD><TD align=middle>FREE THROWS</TD><TD align=left>6/9 (67%)</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>9</TD><TD align=middle>FOULS</TD><TD align=left>15</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=right>4</TD><TD align=middle>STEALS</TD><TD align=left>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>4</TD><TD align=middle>TURNOVERS</TD><TD align=left>9</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=right>2</TD><TD align=middle>OFF. REBOUNDS</TD><TD align=left>5</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>14</TD><TD align=middle>DEF. REBOUNDS</TD><TD align=left>16</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD align=right>1</TD><TD align=middle>BIGGEST LEAD</TD><TD align=left>9</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD align=right>5</TD><TD align=middle>BIGGEST RUN</TD><TD align=left>6</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Everyone has been so busy blaiming Melo, Wade, and Lebron--they've forgot to ask what happened to Chris Paul. He disapeared in the later rounds.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> They don't teach the triple threat position in Lithuania?


I wasnt in the basketball school, so I dont know what they teach. However, such shot is explainable only because it was last seconds ticking out. Otherwise, all coaches here would give remarks to the player for being selfish and forcing the shot.


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

^^^this guy


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jesus Melo. Make a free throw.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

On the plus side, even though we're not making free throws, we're putting a lot of fouls on the best argentine players. Depth will become an issue.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pretty good game so far. Both teams playing close.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nocioni 3
Ginobilli 3
Scola 4

US doing a good job of getting Argentina in serious foul trouble for their stars.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Nocioni 3
> Ginobilli 3
> Scola 4
> 
> US doing a good job of getting Argentina in serious foul trouble for their stars.


Not US man, both 3rd and 4h fouls on Scola were fictional stuff from refs. Leg ball in the start of quarter also fake. When Sanchez made pass and Wade stole hte ball, he ran like 3 steps without bouncing it and no travelling. Very onesided calls today...


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

Boring third, manu isnt even playing...no minutes in the half so far...USA kills in transistion though, half court sets need work

ehh, we should be up 15


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Again love for LeBron from refs... game is ruined already.


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

pulling away...

***transistion***


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

Zalgirinis said:


> Again love for LeBron from refs... game is ruined already.



i feel you're upset...is this the case?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Zalgirinis said:


> Not US man, both 3rd and 4h fouls on Scola were fictional stuff from refs. Leg ball in the start of quarter also fake. When Sanchez made pass and Wade stole hte ball, he ran like 3 steps without bouncing it and no travelling. Very onesided calls today...



That's FIBA refereeing. It sucks, it's bad, it sucks it's bad. They should use american refs because apparently they are the only ones who know the game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Herrman with about three violation he got away with before they call the charge


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Zalgirinis said:


> Again love for LeBron from refs... game is ruined already.


Why would FIBA refs love Lebron?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and Zalgrinis we have our own foul trouble. Melo with 4. I think Wade has 3. And Lebron 2.


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

ARG played ok without manu the entire third...not having scola hurt them some, there was less P&R play...USA took less jumpers, and drove to the hoop, now they are up by 7 going into the 4th...expect manu to attack even with 3 fls...im smelling OT but we'll see what happens...lebron was leading the way he has like 20/7/7 or something


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder how much Argentina has been effected by the disappointment of playing in this game.Honestly I have been surprised by their lack of intensity and focus at times.We're playing pretty well,but I don't think they really are.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder what Wade's half-life is in this second half...He's been radioactive


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

USA dominating but ARG still in it...USA going back to basics, just playing ball


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wish we could have played this well yesterday...Pretty sure we wouldn't be playing today if we had


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

lol, that was a fun 24 hrs

OK...USA beat ARG...USA won, USA medaled, ARG didnt...what does the world say now...we go 8-1 get a medal, yet we did nothing

1992-2002: 53-0
2002-2006: 29-7

LMAO, i can see why we suck...the world needs all the Ws it can get...but they have gotten better

ARG got outplayed...all excuses welcome, across the entire internet


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

G'night Argentina. It's been fun.

Who would have thought Argentina would have left the tournament with no medals after winning the olympics. Shows just how tough these tournaments really are.

I like this because we get the confidence boost of beating one of the very best teams in the world, and we still have to go qualify next year. Get more time together that way.

Good win today.

Big 3 were great today.

So how good does this make Greece? We blow out Argentina, after Greece "trounced" us?

Does this mean Spain is going to get blown out of the building tomorrow?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think this closes the window on one of the all-time great international teams in international competition in Argentina. I don't think they will be a major player again for awhile.


----------



## Panathinaikos13 (Sep 1, 2006)

nice,a good occasion for the us squad to listen the greek national anthem one more time


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I sort of think that the Argentines lost interest in this game after we got the lead late.I'm still upset about yesterday,but this is a hell of a lot better than losing.Damned trolls would have had another field day.

At least we made it through without anyone getting hurt.I feel pretty bad for the Memphis fans and the Spaniards


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Diable said:


> I wish we could have played this well yesterday...


You said it yourself that Argentina "has been effected by the disappointment of playing in this game". Their defense first of all was extremely bad in 2nd half and that allowed USA to find their play. Though for me it reminded Spain-USA 1/4 game from Athens OG, when one player (Marbury) went off as did Wade today. On the other hand Argentina's main guys were handed fouls and coach had to sub them in decisive moments. But that shouldnt be excuse for their very irrational game in last quarter. There was enough time, but Argentina didnt find moral strength to stay in the game. USA won fair and square as you say.


----------



## neural_dream (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats USA. Excellent performance, by exposing all Argentina's vulnerabilities (such as no depth when in foul trouble etc etc.).

and now Greece _Vs._ Spain.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm glad the US showed a lot of pride and won. Great performances by LeBron and Wade.

People criticize USA playing too much 1-on-1 but I didn't see much team play from Argentina today in the 2nd half when the going got tough.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> I think this closes the window on one of the all-time great international teams in international competition in Argentina. I don't think they will be a major player again for awhile.


Did Nocioni and Ginobli die in the loss?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i didnt stay up and watch this game but i wouldnt say that USA won a lot today. Argentina usually puts up a bigger fight than that. So yes i would agree they were deflated by not being in the championship game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

DuMa said:


> i didnt stay up and watch this game but i wouldnt say that USA won a lot today. Argentina usually puts up a bigger fight than that. So yes i would agree they were deflated by not being in the championship game.


you think argentina can be anymore disapointed than the US. if they US can play to win, then ARg sould be able to.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

EDIT-Just found out that the will replay this game on NBA TV at 6PM ET.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

jaja said:


> you think argentina can be anymore disapointed than the US. if they US can play to win, then ARg sould be able to.


Agreed.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> That's FIBA refereeing. It sucks, it's bad, it sucks it's bad. They should use american refs because apparently they are the only ones who know the game.


Yeah, okay just so the USA can win. LeBron and Wade would be on the free-throw line 50-60 times again. The FIBA refs gave the USA enough calls in this game anyways.


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

why would anybody be surprised that an NBA team beat a non NBA team, on the second leg of a back to back...not to mention, being trained for 48 minutes at a time

so much for the NBA game offering us nothing


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The big difference in the second half was IMO when Lebron basically took over the PG job completely from Paul and Hinrich. He's the most natural passer on the team and everything seemed to click better, although he did have a few TO's along the way. I think from now on I think we might see more lineup with Hinrich who is a better fit with Lebron since he is a better defender and combo guard then Paul. In addition, we might see more of the big Melo, Wade, and Lebron together.

Here's an article with similar thoughts on the game:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=184287



> The defense was better than against Greece (though it would be hard for it to be worse). The U.S. stayed in front of their men and, after a shaky first quarter against the pick-and-roll and backdoor cuts, cut off the passing lanes. On offense, the Americans managed to refrain from chucking up too many 3-pointers (18, as opposed to 28 vs. Greece and 40 vs. Germany) and, most importantly, they got easy baskets in transition and off of penetration. Give much of the credit for that to *LeBron James*, who played point guard for the majority of the game and finished with 22 points, nine rebounds and seven assists.
> 
> In retrospect, it seemed like an obvious, if belated, move. With *Chris Paul* and *Kirk Hinrich* struggling at times, put James at the point. He's the team's best natural passer, it allows Wade, James and *Carmelo Anthony* to play together (they started as a trio for the first time) and James can isolate smaller guards and take them off the dribble. The tradeoff was that James had to guard Argentina's *Pepe Sanchez*. Call that one a partial success. James was able to disrupt his passing with his length, but Sanchez went by James regularly.
> 
> Regardless, one had to wonder how the team would have fared against Greece with James running the offense. When I asked him afterward about the switch, he said: "That's something me and coach talked about this morning at breakfast time. Hopefully we could have thought about it earlier, but it was a great adjustment by coach. I played the point guard for the most part of the game and led our team to a victory.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Yeah, okay just so the USA can win. LeBron and Wade would be on the free-throw line 50-60 times again. The FIBA refs gave the USA enough calls in this game anyways.


Oh. So you think FIBA refereeing is better than the worst NBA refereeing? Yeah, right. Pull your head out of your ***. Everyone in FIBA gets screwed over by bad officiating. But why should the officials be something that you have to plan so vigourously for?

USA has benefitted from and been victimized by FIBA officiating, just like every other team.

On this topic I would like to point out that Wade and Lebron didn't get called for traveling more than anyone else in the tournament, which is something everyone is always going on about, how both guys are allowed in the NBA to travel all over the place, well then why did the great FIBA officials not call it a bunch then?

Also I didn't see Lebron having trouble getting to the free throw line. He just had problems making them.


----------



## maradro (Aug 2, 2003)

my late 2 cents (took a ski trip, had to catch up on work, almost forgot my anniversary...):

Argentina came off a 1 point loss in a gruelling match that was played in the 2nd time slot friday, then played the US in the first slot the next day. So aside from the letdown, we also had a lot less rest. But the main reason we lost, to both USA and spain, happens to be the same fear i had before the tournament started: our two new guys (prigioni and delfino) didnt provide 1/4 of what the vets who left (montecchia and sconochini). montecchia's 3 pt shooting was especially huge for us. 

Congrats to spain, greece, and the US for their WC.

ps: futuristxen, spain beat us by one, then beat greece by 30 (approx). Greece beat US by 6. Therefore, argentina was 23 points better than US?? No, basketball is not arithmetic, and each game is its own context. 

PPS: there is a clippers fan, whose screen name i cannot remember exactly (clipsfan4life?), that I lost a bet to over this game. Please PM me so i can adopt my USA avatar for the next couple months.


----------



## italia1232000 (Oct 6, 2006)

USA beat argentina because cheat! USA buy refs! lebron shoot freethrows, dwayne wade shoot freethrows and USA score!


----------



## BucketDawg (Jun 30, 2006)

ity:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

ban this troll! lol this thread is so old...


----------

